# Bit setup...



## Packy46 (Oct 28, 2007)

..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

That's a good way but the O-Ring will not stay in place, try this one out put a rubber grommet in the router shaft hole,,,just drop it in the hole, the bit will just sit on the grommet and it's always in the right spot,,,this is a neat trick when you use matched set of router bits..

Note ***sometimes the hole is deep in some routers in that case press a rubber washer in the bottom of the collet nut this will work as well with some routers.

The O-Ring trick is a good trick to use just under the cutters on the router bits, most router bit are not square under the cutters and this will make sure you grab the bit in the right spot..  and not on the curve part of the shank.



=========



Packy46 said:


> Hello:
> Found a little tip on router bit setup, may already been covered, some may not have seen it.
> Tip:
> When you install your bit,be it 1/4 in. or 1/2 in,you put it in the cottet,then bring it up slightly 1/16-1/8, and tighten,thats correct.
> If you take O rings,matching the diameter of the shaft,and slide one all the way up the shaft,now you have a preset adjustment, with out the hassle.Tighten away,your done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

They will not deteriorate or pop out because they are under the router bit shaft..

You will see a snapshot below of some of my router collets nuts I use them in all my routers,,,
also see the link below he will show how to put them in the router,great demo site.. 

view all the CMT items,you will see the rubber grommet put in place plus many tips,,, I have the same router table you will see on that site...plus the same router 


http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm


==========




Packy46 said:


> Hey Bob:
> I'm a little Leary of putting a rubber washer in the shaft hole,if it deteriorates,or come out stuck to the end of the shaft I've lost my setup,but see your point about the flare on the upper part of the shaft,maybe I need to look for a neoprene grommet,rather than an O-ring to slide in the shaft hole....
> Liked your plan, I'll try it...
> Thanks
> Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

You'er Welcome 

The site is great and will take you hours to check all the items his demos, he is like Template Tom in away ,,,he has students on the web site doing the work sometimes..
Beth for just one of them..
One of the best web sites I have come across  a real show and tell....
======


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Packy46 said:


> Bob:
> No doubt!!!!
> Sent a link to my home computer. (Not that I'm doing this at work.)
> Thanks
> Tim


Ha ha... get back to work Tim! Great site by the way and seems to be one of those guys you could sit down and BS with!

Corey


----------

